# Sleepers



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, I did a bonehead thing today, left the heads for my goose shells in the truck. It was too far back and too late to go back for them, so I figured my shells would all be sleepers today. Some guys get pretty compulsive about realism, feather detail, different head positions, etc. These birds didn't mind at all. Kinda makes one wonder...


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I remember thinking the same thing when Giant decoys first came out. Geese seem to be a lot like people in that they see what they want to see regardless of reality.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You pointing your finger at me? lol


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

For real a duck doesn't give a **** if you have the fully flocked magnum higdons or the 24.99 flambeau hot buys. Ducks will decoy to what look like ducks . I still think you could throw an all wood duck spread out at Farmington and be alright 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Not at all, Jerry. More like the Dave Smith guys. They'll buy anything. Pretty soon G&H is going to get calls for shells only, hold the heads.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

G&H shells are not painted fancy to begin with, not like some of the other brands anyway. Marketers are pretty good at their jobs and make us think we need all that fancy stuff. The birds could give a rats a$$ less.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

By the time they can see feather detail or fancy paint jobs, I've already missed them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Now you bring up Dave Smith guys. 

Unfriended!!

There are days when you can't keep birds off you. Then other days you can't buy one. 
Prime example. New years day hunt was epic. Wednesdays hunt pretty much sucked. There an old saying. The sun doesn't shine on a dog's a$$ every day lol


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice job paddler looks like you had some fun !

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

I've seen two-liter bottles painted black decoy ducks in.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/AVIA...MKul71K2pjRl6UZKWTaDahoCgN7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

These made me laugh. I've got plenty of mallard decoys with the paint half rubbed off. Not trying to knock anyone, just not my thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have hunted over just about every brand of decoy, expensive, moderate and cheap. I can say for certain that I have not noticed any difference in bird behavior from one decoy to the next. Sometimes the birds will come in and sometimes they won't. You show me a decoy that will work 100% of the time and I will buy them. There isn't one!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember paying $100/dozen (5 dozen) for my magnum shells and $160/dozen (3 dozen) for the supermags, so about $1000 for 8 dozen. Of course, that was more than 15 years ago. Dave Smith wants $1000/dozen. So, I could get 8 dozen at the bargain price of $8K, plus a few thousand for an enclosed trailer. But then I'd need to buy decals for the trailer, hoodies for the team, etc. It never ends.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I know guys that just stick flat silhouette decoys painted Black in the mud and take ducks with them. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

